# Batch im Autostart



## Baschdi1 (7. Juni 2008)

Hey Leute,
Ich bin noch nich so mit der Batch Schreibweiße vertraut und hab diese Frage:
Also, Ich will das wenn ich meinen Computer Hochfahre ein Eingabeaufforderungs Fenster aufgeht worin z.B. Herzlich Willkommen Steht
Ich hab jetz ewig gegoogelt und seh immer nur Sachen wie, in den Autostart kopieren oder einen eintrag in der Registry machen! was soll ich jetzt machen, beides nur eins oder gar keins?

Schreibt mir doch bitte alle benötigten Befehle auf, damit ich mir Leichter tu!
Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für eure Antworten!
Lg Baschdi1


----------

